# Nat Sherman Host Harrington Cigar Review - Old Faithful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I seem to enjoy the Host Selection, and so far I have not been let down. I enjoyed this cigar. The draw was effortless, and the taste was mild. I s...

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman Host Harrington Cigar Review - Old Faithful


----------

